
Ellipsed: OSS multiline text ellipsis JavaScript library looking for contributors - nzambello
https://github.com/nzambello/ellipsed
======
nzambello
I am looking for coding pals. So, if you're a frontend developer or you're
interested in any way, come visit my repo!

